# E.E.Sutherland Medicine Company



## TexasDave (Jul 19, 2005)

We found this Dr. Bell's Pine-Tar-Honey - E.E.Sutherland Medicine Company, Paducah, Ky. bottle during one of our creeking episodes.  It's 7" tall and 2-1/2" wide, aqua and embossed  "E.E.Sutherland Medicine Company, Paducah, Ky" on the face "Dr. Bell's" on one side and "Pine-Tar-Honey" on the other.

 Searching on the net I found a September 1, 1905 reference to "W. F. Paxon, E. E. Sutherland Medicine Co., Paducah, KY" as well as seperate references to "Dr. Bell's "Pine-Tar-Honey" all early 1900 dates.

 It doesn't appear to be a high dollar bottle but I like anything nice that's a hundred years old.  Any additional info would be great ...


----------



## TexasDave (Jul 19, 2005)

Several views.  I like the tooled top on this one.  

 Thanks, Dave

Texas Arrowheads


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

DAVE...we dig those occasionally here in East Tn -SW Va region. Like ya said they have small value.
 I picked up this related item a few years ago in a local antique mall...Maybe was meant to be a watch fob? It is the same on bothe sides:


----------



## TexasDave (Jul 20, 2005)

That's a neat item, Charlie.  I think you might be right about it being a watch FOB, definitely some type of pendant.  Good deal on picking that one up.  Looks like that pine-tar-honey was a pretty well advertised product,  I bet it tasted bad enough to kill any cough.  

 Probably a lot less of these bottles to find here on the middle Texas coast than there are in the TN/VA area,  I have to wonder how ours ended up here.

 Thanks, David


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

DAVE...lots of bottles from here have ended up in Texas...Competition in the Northern states was pretty fierce, so many companes in TN VA KY,etc..shipped their wares South & West. I have found that stuff from here rarely turns up at the Northern shows.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 20, 2005)

I had a Dr.Bell's Pine - Tar - Honey bottle once that was in the shape of a Whiskey bottle and it was Amber. I bought it at a Antique shop .... because I thought it was very unusual in this shape...... I had always seen them in the Aqua med bottle shape. I'm sorry to say , I sold it many years ago and don't have any pics. Ever heard of this one ? 
    Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 20, 2005)

BRIAN...never heard of it.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi all, I knew I had read something about pine tar and honey. I have a very crude one that says Dr. Bell's Pine-Tar-Honey for Coughs and Colds on the front panel, Dr bell's on one side and Pine-Tar-Honey on the other. The thing that puzzels me is that the bottle is very crude and looks BIM but has seams like a ABM. The center line [Pine-tar-honey] is barely there, the inside of the neck is tooled and the bottom seems odd. Is this what is called a transition bottle?

 Hey Charlie, What you have there is a salesmans vest pin. A ribbon hung from the square piece {rocking chair} the bell hung from the bottom of the ribbon. Salesmen wore them as advertisements on their vest or lapel. Watch fobs are almost always solid or plaited gold or silver. Take it from a retired Jeweler/Watchmaker.


----------



## madman (Dec 25, 2005)

hey texas dave, that is a beatiful bottle nice shape!! yo cap the bottle you have is probably an early machine made bottle, check these out and have a nice holiday mike


----------



## madman (Dec 25, 2005)

pine tar honey


----------

